# [OT] Schon abGEZockt?

## pablo_supertux

[ironie]toll  :Very Happy:   :Smile:  [/ironie]

Hab grad in den Nachrichten bei Pro7 gesehen, dass man ab 2007 GEZ Gebühren für den Computer zahlen muss, wegen des Internets. Die Frage ist, auch wenn man keinen Internetanschluss?

Kann man denn nicht etwas dagegen machen? Können wir nicht etwas gegen der Abzockerei der GEZ machen? Ich finde einfach unglaublich, dass die GEZ mehr und mehr Geld mit uns macht. In meiner Heimat haben wir sowas wie die GEZ nicht und Fernsehen ist auch gratis, es gibt auch Werbung wie hier aber Gebühren dafür muss man nicht zahlen. Ich verstehe einfach nicht, was die GEZ mit dem ganzen Geld macht.

Was denkt ihr?

----------

## Louisdor

Hm, ich zahle auch schon seit Jahren nur noch unter Vorbehalt meine GEZ Gebühren!  :Wink: 

Kauf Dir auch schon vorsichtshalber mal schnell noch einen TFT mit DVI, die werden ja auch noch teurer deswegen, weil sie als Fernseher verwendet werden könnten, oder so ... !?

----------

## nillsen

(G)EZ-Gebühren fürs Internet zu verlangen finde ich unberechtigt, da es nicht zum Grundgedanken "DES Internets" passt. Mit den Kosten für TV und Radio bin ich eigentlich einverstanden. Was wäre Deutschland ohne die Öffentlich rechtlichen Sender. Ich bin froh das es noch einige Sender gibt, auf denen ich mir nicht den ganzen Tag Ärztesoaps und Gerichtssendungen bzw. unseriöse Nachrichten, bei denen das Hauptaugenmerk auf irgendwelche Eskapaden 2. Klassiger Sternchen gesetzt wird.

Gruss

Niels

----------

## hiroki

tja. ich bin auch dagegen. da aber auch gesagt wurde, dass falls es kommt es erst 2007 komme, denke ich einfach mal.. wenn's kommt bin ich weg ... aus dem land.. höhö.

nö.. ich seh das nicht ein 17 im monat mehr nur weil ich internet hab. ich bezahl ja schon genug für's internet. wenn sie es auf TV-karte beschränken würden wäre ich evtl einverstanden, aber nur wegen internet. ich meine, die bieten doch kein internet-streaming an!

und was müssen erst die leute zahlen, die sich die zdf und ard etc seiten aus dem ausland angucken :-O

vielleicht wäre es dann besser wenn man zum zugriff auf die seiten sich registrieren müsste und per kreditkarte abkassiert wird    :Laughing: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *hiroki wrote:*   

> 
> 
> und was müssen erst die leute zahlen, die sich die zdf und ard etc seiten aus dem ausland angucken :-O

 

Und was ist mit den Leuten wie mir, die zwar Intenet haben aber nie im Leben (und ich werde es auch nie tun) Fernsehen durch Realplayer & co gesehen hat?

Ich finde das ist eine Unverschämtheit, weil sie eine fixe Geldquelle gefunden haben.

----------

## psyqil

Und als nächstes wirft mir Bertelsmann jeden Monat ein Buch in den Briefkasten und kassiert dafür...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Jlagreen

eine echte Unverschämtheit, wobei ich den Anspruch hier nicht ganz verstehe, bei den Fernseh- und Rundfunkgebühren zahle ich ja für entsprechende Sender, was bitte aber bieten die mir übers Internet? Ein Streamingangebot darf es nicht sein, weil dieses dann DSL-Nutzern vorbehalten wäre und 56k, sowie ISDN user für nix extra blechen würden, was sicherlich zu klagen führen würde...

das heißt, dass die im Prinzip nur die Dienstleistung Internet mit Gebühren beschlagen können, was viele Firmen dieser Branche auch nicht schön fänden  :Evil or Very Mad: 

den Internetanschluss habe ich von T-Kom und die ist KEIN Staatsunternehmen, also wie wollen die das eigentlich einführen?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## lonF

Also mir geht die GEZ auch langsam auf den ****.

Ich hab im Moment allerdings noch das Glück nicht zahlen zu muessen da alle Empfangsgeräte meinen Eltern gehören.

Die GEZ-Gebühren für den Computer begründen die mit der Tatsache das der Computer immer mehr zum Multimedia-Gerät wird. Dabei ist meines Wissens vollkommen egal ob der Computer über einen Internet-Anschluss verfügt oder nicht.

Ich glaub die Gebühren werden auch nur fällig wenn der Rechner für den Empfang von Radio oder Fernseh-Sendern in der Lage ist.

Das würde bedeuten das der Computer entweder über eine TV-Karte verfügen müsste oder über einen Internet-Aschluss.

Übrigens die Datenraten von 56k oder ISDN reichen für den Empfang von Radiosendern aus.

Über die Qualität lässt sich da natürlich streiten.

Alles in allem finde ich auch das es eine Frechheit ist. Dieser Staat sucht meiner Meinung nach nur nach Möglichkeiten an das Geld seiner Bürger zu kommen.

Von daher, bietet sich mir die Möglichkeit bin ich hier auch weg.

MfG lonF

----------

## EOF

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> Und als nächstes wirft mir Bertelsmann jeden Monat ein Buch in den Briefkasten und kassiert dafür... 

 

Köstlich  :Smile: . Ich tu' beispielsweise nicht fernseh kiffen und weigere mich das in zukunft zu tun. Vor allem keine gleichschaltungssender wie ard&zdf. Ich bilde mir meine meinung selbst durch die vielfalt des internets.

Verschlüsseln wäre eine lösung. Da muss zwar wieder hardware her, aber fair wäre das.

----------

## Jlagreen

 *lonF wrote:*   

> Alles in allem finde ich auch das es eine Frechheit ist. Dieser Staat sucht meiner Meinung nach nur nach Möglichkeiten an das Geld seiner Bürger zu kommen.
> 
> Von daher, bietet sich mir die Möglichkeit bin ich hier auch weg.MfG lonF

 

Jep, habe vor später mal selbstständig zu werden und werde wohl auch früher oder später das land wechseln müssen, da ich kein bock habe antrag X,Y auszufüllen, um Z jahre warten zu müssen und dann A*(B+C) gebühren zu zahlen  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Sas

Die Argumentation dabei ist eben, dass z.B. tagesschau.de ja auch finanziert werden muss.

Naja, abgesehen davon bin ich aus offensichtlichen Gründen generell gegen Rundfunggebühren und nehme das genauso gleichgültig zur Kenntnis wie die Erhöhung der Gebühren selbst. Dreimal dürft ihr raten warum  :Surprised: 

----------

## equinox0r

ARGL!!!!

Deser Gebühren-N*z*-Staat geht mir solangsam gewaltig auf die Nüsse  :Mad:  ... 

Gnade dem GEZ-Menschen der vor MEINER Tür lauert und für diesen Dummquatschfug Geld eintreiben will ...   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

ich bin  G E L A D E N !!!

----------

## Genone

Rundfunkgebühren aka GEZ aka Zwangs-PayTV aka Fernsehsteuer werden echt immer unverschämter (gab da am Sonntag ne nette Talkrunde über das Thema auf Sat 1, war recht unterhaltsam). Dies wär meiner Meinung nach ein ideales Testfeld für DRM Systeme, ich kann das nicht wirklich verstehen dass der Bürger dafür zahlen soll, dass Gottschalk mal Steffi Graf nach Wetten Dass einladen kann, auch wenn er sich das gar nicht angucken will. Und ist ja auch nicht so, dass das öffentlich-rechtliche werbefrei ist, die tollen "Fakten"-Einblendungen bei der Sportschau sind ja bald nerviger als damals die Werbepausen bei Ran.

----------

## Ragin

Das einzigste was die GEZ zur Zeit mit den Gebühren zu machen scheint ist absolut hirnrissige Werbespots für TV und Kino zu drehen. Jedesmal wenn ich das sehe frage ich mich, ob ich mich wirklich dazu zwingen lassen sollte denen was zu zahlen. Bisher habe ich das nicht gemacht und auch in Zukunft nicht vor.

Einmal standen sie schon vor der Tür, waren aber eher erschrocken über mein Auftreten denen gegenüber und sind mit "Wir wollen Sie ja nicht abzocken" wieder ihrer Wege gegangen...ohne, dass ich je einen Antrag ausgefüllt habe.

Die sollen Ihre Sender verschlüsseln. Für die "Künstler" an die sie ihre Entschädigungen für eventuelle Raubkopien zahlen können die auch gleich mit auf den Mond jagen. Bei soviel minderwertigen Müll der seit Jahren die Charts hoch und runter läuft habe ich kein Verständnis dafür. Und warum sollen diese minderwertigen "Künstler" (eigentlich kann das jeder) oder aus Casting-Shows gewonnene Tagesfliegen noch zusätzlich Geld bekommen? Die verdienen Millionen pro Scheibe an dieser verdummten, einfältigen Musik und den ganzen Kiddies als Abnehmer. Mir zahlt auch keiner was weil jemand eine Idee die ich hatte schon umgesetzt hat und ich nun nicht mehr das verlangen kann, was ich mit einem einzigartigen Produkt verdienen kann...

Und wenn ich dann sehe, was passiert, wenn man mal in finanzieller Not ist...dann wird man nochmal getreten von diesem Staat, nochmal mehr abgezockt, damit das Leben zu 99% ruiniert ist. Und auf der anderen Seite bekommen Millionenverdiener noch Geld für Ihren Schwachsinn, denn andere unfreiwillig zahlen müssen.

Langsam ist der Staat echt am Ende. Mehr Schwachsinn können die kaum noch verzapfen. Und wenn ich sehe, das hier schon die ersten auswandern wollen, so wundert mich das nicht mehr. Langsam bin ich auch kurz davor. Irgendwann ist Schluss...

In diesem Sinne gute Nacht an euch da draussen  :Smile: 

----------

## mikkk

Im Moment muss man ja nur zahlen wenn man ein "Gerät im empfangsfähigen Zustand" besitzt. Also wenn man einen Fernseher hat, aber das Empfangsteil kaputt/ausgebaut ist, bleibt man verschont.

Ich hab hier zumindest einen Artikel gefunden, der das behauptet.

Ich hoffe ja nur, dass es für Rechner auch so eine Einschränkung geben wird. Wenn nicht, dann werden wohl viele Menschen in diesem Lande zu "Sozialschmarotzern" erklärt...

mikkk

----------

## dakjo

Ich dazu jetzt einfach mal nix, sonst reg ich mich nur wieder auf.

Und mein Artz hat mir geraten mich nicht aufzuregen, sonst müsste ich

in Kur, aber das kann sich ja schon lange keiner mehr Leisten.

----------

## LockeAverame

ich frag mich ehrlich gesagt, wie die GEZ argumentiert, wenn man sagt dasss ein älterer fernseher heute nix mehr empfangen kann in einigen bundesländern, da nur noch digital ausgestrahlt wird, theoretisch sind diese ja nicht empfangsfähig, wenn man keinen kabelanschluss hat.

----------

## Salem

Naja, die meisten regen sich hier auf und haben neben einem PC sicher auch noch ein TV-Gerät im Haus.  Dann ist die Sache ja egal, kostet ja nicht extra...

Aufregen können sich Leute ohne TV/Radio oder Firmen....da wird die Sache dann schon arg teuer.

----------

## Ragin

Es geht aber auch um die prinzipielle Idee auf einen Computer eine Gebühr zu erheben mit der Begründung, das sei immer mehr ein Multimediagerät.

Das war der PC mehr oder weniger schon seit >10 Jahren.

Aber da ich zum Beispiel ohne Internet und ohne Radio-/TV Karte den PC zu nicht mehr als flexibleren CD/DVD-Player benutzen kann wird da scheinbar außer Acht gelassen. Wenn sie eine Gebühr auf eine TV-Karte erheben (sollen die Dinger halt 20 Euro mehr kosten), würden die meisten wohl nix sagen. Aber eine solche Allgemeingebühr ist eine Frechheit. Gerade Firmen sind dadurch extrem betroffen. Privatpersonen, die normal Ihre Arbeit verrichten genauso. Und Radio-Angebote im Internet oder Live-Streams kosten immerhin auch Geld oder sind durch Werbung finanziert. In diesen Fällen entstehen keine Mehrkosten für irgendwelche Öffentlich-Rechtlichen Sender. Warum soll man also mehr zahlen? Wenn ich mir auf Tagesschau.de etwas ansehen will, dann sollen die halt dafür Geld verlangen und damit ihre Seite finanzieren. Aber bitte nicht auf Kosten aller PC-Besitzer.

Und wenn du hier schon sagst "Ihr habt doch nen Fernseher, ist doch nicht schlimm", dann muss ich dir ehrlich sagen, dass ich mit der Einstellung alles billigen kann. Ihr habt ja auch alle ein Fahrrad, warum regt ihr euch über die extrem hohen Spritpreise auf? Ihr habt doch alle ein Sparbuch, warum regt ihr euch über Rentenkürzungen auf? Ihr habt doch alle Verwandte, die euch mal Geld leihen können, warum regt ihr euch über Hartz IV auf?

Diese Einstellung ist genau das, was den dümmlichen Bundesbürger ausmacht. In anderen Ländern gehen die Leute bei sowas auf die Strasse oder setzen gleich die Regierung ab. Hier sagt man sich "Ist doch egal, wir haben doch xxx, macht doch nix...".

Peinlich Deutschland! Vor 2 Jahrhunderten war das mal anders. Da hat das mal geklappt, dass solche Abzocker und "Gegen das Volk"-Wirtschafter einfach aus den Amtsstuben geworfen wurden und ein System gegründet wurde, auf dessen Basis sich (zumindest vorrübergehend) einiges verbessert hatte.

----------

## Inte

Hat sich da vielleicht jemand von uns inspirieren lassen? [OT] GEZ Gebühren für Internetzugang  :Wink:  *Miike wrote:*   

> Muss man GEZ Gebühren für einen Internetzugang zahlen? Wenn man sonst kein Radio oder TV hat? Ich meine über Internet könnte man ja auch Radio hören...

 

An meiner Einstellung zu den Fernsehgebühren im Allgemeinen hat sich nichts geändert. Allerdings verurteile ich das einbeziehen von PCs in den Kreis der "empfangsfähigen" Geräte aufs Schärfste. Hier wird doch nur versucht mit den PCs in Betrieben Kohle zu scheffeln. Von den Privathaushalten sind kaum Mehreinnahmen zu erwarten.

Gruß, Inte - Ein bekennender Zuschauer öffentlich rechtlicher Dokus.

----------

## Louisdor

Also, ich könnte mich da auch jedes Mal aufregen.

Wozu brauchen die hier zig TV und Radio-Stationen?

Und, was da alles noch so dazu gehört!?

Gerade beim Radio, Bayern, WDR, HR, SWR, NDR, MDR usw. 1 - 5 Sender und Deutschlandfunk und Deutschlandradio und ARD und ZDF und die ganzen Dritten. Da könnten die mal aufräumen!

1 Klassiksender (WDR3, HR4, SWR2, BR4, SR3 etc.)

bundesweit von den öffentlich rechtlichen würde voll ausreichen,

1 Infoprogramm, (B5, WDR5, HR Sky etc.)

1 Jugendprogramm, (Das Ding, Jump, Eins live)

1 Standardprogramm, (WDR2, SWR1, HR1 etc.)

mehr bräuchte es nicht. (¹)

Und, dann sollten die sich auch mal an ihren Rundfunkauftrag halten.

Da kommt ja soviel Zeugs, was nichts mehr mit der Grundversorgung und Unterhaltung zu hat.

Es muss keine Millionen Show geben, auf der ARD und es reicht auch wenn RTL, SAT1, Pro7 & Co. vorabendlich haufenweise Serien bringen.

Doch da hängt eine riesige Lobby dahinter, wo Staat und Rundfunk dermassen ineinander verstrickt sind. Jeder Sender hat zig Intendanten und wie die Posten alle heissen; kostet nur ne Menge ¤uros.

Sollen die doch eine pauschale Rundfunksteuer(²) von 5,- - 10,- ¤uros einführen und fertig. Damit sollen die dann sehen wie sie zurecht kommen!

Ich kann ja auch nicht hergehen und einen neuen Rechner / Notebook haben wollen. Wenn ich mir den leisten kann, ok, doch wenn nic ht, dann eben nicht. Würde ich zu meinem Chaf gehen udn sagen, dass ich mehr ¤uros haben will, der würde mir aber was erzählen!  :Wink: 

Doch der Staat kann da eben machen was er will, man beschliesst einfach solche Rundfunkstaatsverträge und holt so die ¤uros rein ... Und, wenns nicht reicht, dann wird eben erhöht.

(¹)

(Wenn ich dann doch mal, weil ich beruflich viel auf der Autobahn unterwegs bin, was auf Deutschlandfunk oder Deutschlandradio hören will, dann ist der Empfang miserabel, dass Mittelwelle schon besser ist. Die ¤uros werden da auch nicht sinnvoll eingesetzt ...)

(²)

(Es ist ja nicht wirklich mehr als Gebühr anzusehen. Ich kann private schauen/hören wie ich will, zehalen muss ich trotzdem, auch wenn ich die öff.rechtl. gar nicht nutze! Eine Gebühr bezahle ich normalerweise nur für etwas was ich auch nutze!)

----------

## lr

Beste Lösung wäre es doch, den ganzen gebührenpflichtigen Mist zu verschlüsseln. Dann zahlen alle, die es sehen wollen und der Rest bleibt verschont. Ich kann drauf verzichten. Ist eh alles nur Volksverdummung.

lr

----------

## stahlsau

[böse_ironie] und vor 70 Jahren hätt´s das auch nicht gegeben [/böse_ironie]

----------

## slick

(zensiert)

Jetzt sag ich auch mal meine Meinung zu diesem GEZ*pieep*verein...

Meiner Meinung nach gehören diese *pieep* nach *pieep* um denen dort mal richtig den *pieep* zu *pieep*.

*pieep* *pieep* *pieep* *pieep* *pieep* *pieep* *pieep* *pieep* *pieep* *pieep* *pieep*   :Twisted Evil:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

*ImKellerNachDemZylinderähnlichenSchlägerFürDieseBallsportartSuch*

----------

## alekel

und hier ein allgemeiner Linktip. -->www.rundfunkgebuehrenzahler.de.

Da Eingangs die Frage nach dem Geld gestellt wurde, findet unter dem Downloadbereich den Geschäftsbericht der GEZ   :Laughing:  .

Ich liebe diese Seite...   :Wink: 

----------

## tommy101

Leute? Es war ein Privatsender! der breit und meinungsmachend darüber berichtet hat.  In der letzten Zeit läuft es für die auch nicht mehr so gut, da wie in der kommerziellen Musik industrie die Qualität stark zurück gegangen ist. Die sind einfach zu abhängig vom Geld.  Die haben großes Intresse

daran,dass die Leute ja weiterhin ihre Werbung konsumieren und nicht zu ARD und co rüber zappen.. Was wirklich 2007 ist, ist eine andere Geschichte(es war meines erachtens bis jetzt nur ein Vorschlag).

Vielleicht haben die ja wirklich bis dahin das Angebot  im Internet stark erhöht. Und die GEZ sichert die Unabhängikeit der ->Öffentlich<- Rechtlichen.(ich betone Öffentlich deswegen, weil einige meinten, man solle das Program verschlüsseln um es nur einen bestimmten Kreis zugänglich zu machen) . Man muss ausserdem nur einmal den Betrag bezahlen, egal wie viel Geräte mann selber hat.  ich Persönlich möchte Lieber meinen Kindern später den sehr großen Einfluss von Viva, den besch.. Action-Trickfilmen und dem dahinter   steckenden Kommerz ersparen. Da sollen sie lieber auch in Zukunf Sendung mit der Maus mit qualifizierten Beiträgen schauen können.. Egal ob das nun über Internet -Stream oder Fernseher läuft..

----------

## Ragin

Genau da ist aber das Problem. Wenn ich in eine Öffentliche Toilette gehe muss ich auch zahlen, wenn ich diese nutzen möchte. Es bleibt mir aber auch frei gestellt einfach woanders hin zu gehen.

Beim TV ist das nicht so. Da wird das öffentliche Fernsehen einfach mal so jedem aufgezwungen. Daher sollte man auch dafür nur dann Geld verlangen, wenn es genutzt wird -> Verschlüsselung oder Sendung auf Anfrage wie bei Premiere Direkt.

Es wurde auch nicht nur von einem privaten Sender darüber berichtet, sondern auch in allen anderen Medien (ja, auch in den öffentlichen). Von daher ist die Argumentation nur weil es den Privaten nicht mehr so gut geht machen sie Wirbel um damit die Öffentlichen zu schädigen schlichtweg falsch.

Ich muss dir auch Recht geben, dass die Sendungen auf RTL/Pro7...genau wie unsere lieben Freunde von VIVA/MTV nicht gerade geeignet für Kinder sind, außer man möchte eine Armee von gewaltbereiten, komplett sinnlose und minderwertige Lieder jodelnder Kinder heranzüchten. Aber ich denk mal, dass das nicht die momentanen Gebühren gerechtfertigt. Vor allem nicht in dem Ausmaß, dass jeder einfach zahlen muss, ob er es nutzt oder nicht. Wenn dir das egal ist, dann kannst du mir gern noch paar tausend Euro für mein Auto geben. Mein momentanes hat ständig Probleme und könnte andere (auch Kinder) verletzen, wenn doch mal was kaputt geht. Ich würde mir deswegen gern ein neues kaufen, habe aber kein Geld. Da es aber die Allgemeinheit/Öffentlichkeit betrifft bin ich der Meinung, dass jeder etwas dazu beitragen könnte. Er kann ja, wenn ich gerade an ihm vorbeifahre, damit rechnen, dass ihm dann nichts passiert. Ist doch toll, oder?

Und genauso sinnlos wie meine Argumentation für mein Auto ist die Argumentation der GEZ. Und wenn so ein Verein es sich leisten kann WErbespots zu produzieren und diese auch noch in Kinos vor jedem Film und im TV abspielen lässt, dann kostet das mehrere hunderttausend im Monat, wenn nicht sogar noch mehr. Also bitte. Die scheinheiligen Brüder haben wahrlich keinen Anspruch auf mehr Geld. Die sollen überhaupt erstmal das machen, für das sie da sind und nicht das Geld zum Fenster rauswerfen und dann noch mehr vom Bürger verlangen. Man bekommt ja auch, wenn man nicht zahlt jeden Monat einen Brief, dass die lieben Leute Geld haben wollen und ob man denn was hätte, was sie abzocken könnten. Warum also noch Werbung machen?

----------

## stahlsau

 *tommy101 wrote:*   

> Und die GEZ sichert die Unabhängikeit der ->Öffentlich<- Rechtlichen.(ich betone Öffentlich deswegen, weil einige meinten, man solle das Program verschlüsseln um es nur einen bestimmten Kreis zugänglich zu machen) .

 

mmh-mmh...und warum machen die dann noch zusätzlich Werbung? Wenn ich schon eine Art von Pay-TV habe (GEZ), dann doch auch bitte ohne Werbe-Einblendungen (Premiere machts vor).

Aber im Gegenteil: im Radio läuft 4mal pro Stunde Werbung, so das zwischen Werbeblöcken und Nachrichten jeweils 2-3 Lieder kommen - Thema verfehlt, würde ich sagen.

Und im Fernsehen (ARD,ZDF, etc) wird jeder Film/jeder Beitrag auch von Werbung unterbrochen, genau wie bei den privaten, die jedoch nichts vom "GEZ-Topf" abbekommen.

Wer kann da jemandem verdenken, das er die GEZ für einen Ausbeuterverein hält? Ich jedenfalls nicht, und ich zahl auch keine Beiträge.

----------

## frary

Hi Leute,

darauf hab ich schon gewartet!

Da ich festgestellt habe, dass mir Fernsehen eh nicht gut tut, hab ich mein Gerät rausgeworfen, und mich darauf beschränkt, mir über den PC ab und an eine DVD anzusehen.

Nachdem ich mir eine Standleitung besorgt hab, dachte ich noch, die Privatsender würden vielleicht ihr Programm via Stream ausstrahlen....und NTV, sowie NBC ( GIGA ) tun das auch ( mehr oder weniger gut ).

Da ich endlosen Stress mit der GEZ hatte, nachdem ich keinen Fernseher mehr hatte und demzufolge auch keine Gebühren mehr zahlen wollte ( ...sind sie sicher, dass sie keinen Fernseher haben? ), ist mir klar, dass die ein Problem haben:

Viele Zahlen keine Gebühren, so dass jeder, den sie mal in ihrer Datenbank haben Gebühren zahlen muss, ob er schaut, oder nicht!

Daher ist klar, dass sie irgendwie ein paar Leute mehr auftreiben müssen, um das Programm zu finanzieren.

Meine Idee ( Befürchtung! ) war eigentlich:

Angebot der Programme per Stream ( in erträglicher Qualität und Auflösung ), und Abzocke aller, die eine STANDLEITUNG ins Netz haben!

Das sie noch ein bisschen weiter gehen bestätigt mich in Meiner Meinung, dass die GEZ nicht aus berechtigten Ansprüchen Gebühren einziehen will, sondern aus Verzweiflung!

Ob jetzt jeder Gebühren zahlen sollte, der das Programm sieht, ist eine ähnliche Frage, wie ob man sich mies verhält, wenn man Software, Videos oder sonstiges im Netz runterläd. Geht mich auch nix an, wer das so macht und wer nicht ( auch, wenn die Erhöhung der Rundfunkgebühren vielleicht auch damit zusammenhängt, das nur jeder 2. der schaut auch zahlt...). Aber warum muss ich da sogar noch reingezogen werden, wenn ich eigentlich garkeine Programme empfangen kann!

Ehrlicher wäre es da vielleicht zusagen: Öffentlich rechtlicher Runfunk kostet im Monat  soviel und geteilt durch ca. 80 Millionen Nasen kostet das dann 3 /  Nase. ( Punkt! ).

A propos: Keine Frage, ob wir ÖR TV brauchen: Schonmal jemandem aufgefallen, was für einen Mist man sich den größten Teil des Tages auf den privaten ansieht?

Gruß 

T

P.S.: Wenn in meiner neuen Wohnung irgendwann auch so einer auftaucht, der mich alle 6 Monate belästigt, unhöflich ist, mir unterstellt ich würde geklaut Fernsehen und mir zug guterletzt ständig ( von den Runfunkgebühren finanziert ) Brife schickt, ob ich nicht in der zwischenzeit einen Fernseher habe, muss ich ihm die Meinung geigen, sowas kotzt mich an!

----------

## Inte

Ich frage mich nur, warum sich jetzt alle darüber aufregen. Na gut. ich rege mich ja auch auf  :Wink:  aber die "neue" Regelung ist schon über vier Jahre alt.

 *http://www.gez.de/ungezwungen/privathaushalt_03.html#internet_pc wrote:*   

>  Keine Gebühren für Internet-PCs!
> 
> Der fünfte Änderungsstaatsvertrag vom 6.7./7.8.2000 zum Staatsvertrag im vereinten Deutschland regelt in Art. 4, § 5a die Frage der Gebührenpflicht von Internet-PCs. Danach ist grundsätzlich davon auszugehen, dass Internet-PCs zum Empfang von Rundfunksendungen geeignet sind. Dennoch erwächst daraus für die Internet-Nutzer keine unmittelbare Gebührenpflicht. Um die weitere Einführung neuer Kommunikationstechnologien zu erleichtern, sollen für diese Geräte bis zum 31. Dezember 2006 keine Gebühren erhoben werden.
> 
> Ist der PC jedoch mit einer TV-/Radio-Karte ausgerüstet, ist das Gerät - unabhängig von einem Internet-Zugang - grundsätzlich anmelde- und gebührenpflichtig, da die TV-/Radio-Karte ein Rundfunkempfangsteil und der PC somit ein Rundfunkempfangsgerät ist. 

 

Besonders witzig finde ich den Teil: "... um die weitere Einführung neuer Kommunikationstechnologien zu erleichtern ..."

Frei nach dem Motto: "Seid froh, daß wir es nicht sofort eingeführt haben."

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## tommy101

 *Quote:*   

> stahlsau: mmh-mmh...und warum machen die dann noch zusätzlich Werbung? Wenn ich schon eine Art von Pay-TV habe (GEZ), dann doch auch bitte ohne Werbe-Einblendungen (Premiere machts vor).
> 
> Aber im Gegenteil: im Radio läuft 4mal pro Stunde Werbung, so das zwischen Werbeblöcken und Nachrichten jeweils 2-3 Lieder kommen - Thema verfehlt, würde ich sagen. 

 

Also das kann ich nun wirklich nicht bestätigen. Auf den Dritten-Fernseh- Sendern läuft gar keine Werbung, meine Mutter, die viel Radio hört, konnte mir nicht bestätigen,dass auf ihren WDR Sendern Webung laufen würde. Selbst bei Einslive kommt nur eine kurze Werbe-Unterbrechung zur vollen Stunde.. Bei ARD und ZDF läuft ab 20.00 kein Werbung, während der Kindersendungszeit, was ich sehr wichtig finde, läuft ebenfalls keine Werbung. 

Selbs zum Vorabendprogramm auf ZDF hatte ich nie das Gefühl, das die mit  

mir Gehirnwäsche betreiben wollen.. Zumindest hab ich das Gefühl immer bei den Privaten.  

Das so ein riesen Apparat wie die Öffentich-Rechtlichen enorme Kosten verursacht, das dürfte jedem klar sein.. Die Spielen auch nicht den ganzen Tag alte Serien und Filme rauf und runter wie Premiere.

Anscheinend scheint es sich für die unter dem Schnitt zu lohnen wenn sie im Kino auf die GEZ-Gebühren aufmerksam machen. 

Natürlich sehe ich ein, dass das alles nur zusätzliche Kosten im Monat für den Einzelnen bedeutet, und dass das eine oder andere bei den Öffentlichen entschlackt werden könnte ist mir ebenfalls klar. Und: TV over IP (ist jetzt ne eigene Wort-kreation..) wird bestimmt kommen wenn "die Technologien"  dann da sind.. 

Das die dann da mitreden wollen kann ich aus deren sicht nachvollziehen.

----------

## slick

Was mir grad mal so aufgefallen ist:

(ältere?) FAQ von http://www.rundfunkgebuehrenzahler.de/modules.php?op=modload&name=FAQ&file=index&myfaq=yes&id_cat=1#50

 *Quote:*   

> ... Um die weitere Einführung neuer Kommunikationstechnologien zu erleichtern, sollen für diese Geräte bis zum 31. Dezember 2004 keine Gebühren erhoben werden ...

 

und von http://www.gez.de/ungezwungen/privathaushalt_03.html

 *Quote:*   

> ... Um die weitere Einführung neuer Kommunikationstechnologien zu erleichtern, sollen für diese Geräte bis zum 31. Dezember 2006 keine Gebühren erhoben werden ...

 

Fällt jemand der kleine Unterscheid auf? Man hat auf der offiziellen Seite mal eben das Jahr von 2004 auf 2006 korrigiert. Ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt...

kleine Recherche ... nettes Ergebnis

2003 ! -> http://web.archive.org/web/20010124062100/http://www.gez.de/ungezwungen/privathaushalt_03.html

2004 -> http://web.archive.org/web/20040206005151/http://www.gez.de/ungezwungen/privathaushalt_03.html

von http://web.archive.org/web/*/http://www.gez.de/ungezwungen/privathaushalt_03.html

----------

## hiroki

ich glaub die haben wirklich geldnöte...

ich habe zwei vornamen.. so.. und die haben mir anfang des jahres (natürlich) getrennte anfragen geschickt, einmal auf meinem ersten vornamen, einmal auf dem zweiten.. schon daran hab ich gerochen, dass sie sich nicht richtig verhalten (quasi mehr rausholen wollen), zumal ich hier ja richtig gemeldet bin. würden die die adressen/namen bei den behörden einholen wüssten sie, dass ich EINE person bin.. aber nicht genug damit.. ich habe ordnungsgemäß ZWEI antworten geschickt (je eine für jeden vornamen) und angegeben, dass ich keine geräte habe.. habe ich wirklich nicht. TV gehört meinen eltern. radio habe ich keins, es lebe meine xmms-playlist   :Wink: 

aber dann.. kamen vor etwa 3 wochen nochmal zwei briefe hereingeflattert!

ja, die brauchen das geld wohl richtig richtig dringend!

vielleicht dürfen demnächst auch schon zuschauer unter 18 Jahren bezahlen... 

Klar, ich weiß, dass die unterstützung brauchen und zur qualität des deutschen fernsehens beitragen.. da ich aber seit längerem wirklich sehr selten fernsehe und nur weil ich einen computer besitze mehr blechen muss.. das sehe ich nicht ein. wenn ich eine tv-karte hätte, ok.. aber ohne streaming-angebote, das ich noch nicht mal nutzen würde.... find ich das ne frechheit einfach nur für die anbindung ans internet (die auch so schon nicht grad billig ist) extra zu zahlen. naja, mal schauen welchen status wir 2007 haben. mal schauen wo ich dann bin   :Rolling Eyes: 

vielleicht arbeite ich dann ja sogar bei ARD oder ZDF oder einem anderen dritten sender.. und mache mich dann stark für diese gebühren   :Laughing: 

PS: hatten die eigentlich was davon gesagt, ob UMTS-Handy besitzer auch was zahlen müssen? damit könnte man ja auch Radion hören, TV schauen und ins internet  :Wink: 

----------

## slick

UMTS:

http://www.heise.de/mobil/newsticker/meldung/30744 (alt)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/51330 (aktuell, letzter Absatz)

----------

## tommy101

Ok, ok.ich geb zu, dat is irgendwo ein kniffliges Thema mit dem Internet...

Zumindest wenn man wirklich nur nen PC hat. Einerseits soll das alles Öffentlich zugänglich sein, andereseits fühlt man sich verarscht wenn  man diesen wirklich nur zum email schreiben brauch..

----------

## Ragin

Soweit ich das grad bei Heise gelesen habe (ja, ich schau da auch immer rein  :Smile: ) haben die Länder schlichtweg ein Problem damit, dass man "im digitalen Zeitalter" Gebühren auf Basis der Bereitstellung eines Rundfunkgerätes berechnet. Das reicht denen scheinbar nicht, weshalb man das ganze auf Bereiche ausweiten möchte, die keine öffentlichen Angebote bereit stellen. 

Wenn die Öffentlichen aber das Internet als öffentliches Medium nutzen wollen, haben die das aus eigener Kasse und nicht von den Bürgern zu finanzieren, bzw. sollen Ihre Angebote kostenpflichtig machen, da sonst ganz Deutschland für alle anderen Internetnutzer mitzahlt, die auf die entsprechenden Seiten gehen. Und die Rundfunkgebühren (TV/Radio per Web) einzubeziehen ist dahingehend Schwachsinn, da die Sendungen, die man kostenlos nutzen kann (wenn man nicht die Angebote der Öffentlichen nutzt) schlichtweg privat sind. Nun kann mir bitte einer auch nur einen Grund nennen, warum ich für meinen PC oder mein Internet etwas an die GEZ zahlen soll? Ich schaue keine ersten oder dritten Programme, ich höre diese auch nicht im Radio, ich nutze auch deren Internetangebot nicht. Warum soll ich also zahlen, wenn ich es nicht will? Wenn die netten Leute es nicht hinbekommen Ihr öffentliches Angbot Zielgruppenorientiert (PayTV o.ä.) zu vermarkten kann ich nichts dafür. Ich bekomme hier Zahlungen für Leistungen aufgedrückt, die ich nicht nutze! Ich muss für Stars in Wetten Das? u.ä. zahlen, obwohl es mich nicht die Bohne interessiert.

Diese Gebührendiktatur erinnert schlichtweg an eine Schutzgeldmafia, aber nicht an ein seriöses Unternehmen, bzw. eine seriöse Institution.

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/51403

----------

## Sas

Man hört hier ja öfters von der tollen Qualtität des Programms auf den ÖR.

Was meint ihr damit? Musikantenstadl? Wetten dass? Sport?

Da kann ich nicht viel zu sagen, weil mich diese Bereiche nicht interessieren.

Wenn ihr aber vielleicht Nachrichten, aktuelle Dokumentationen und Reportagen meint, solltet ihr euch vielleicht mal N-TV, N24, CNN und XXP (!!) angucken, die decken meinen Bedarf völlig, ich ziehe sie sogar den ÖR vor.

----------

## LL0rd

Was wollen die Herren von GEZ machen um sicherzustellen, ob ich ein PC hab, oder nicht? In mein Büro werden die Wohl nicht eindringen können und ich glaub nicht, dass die Herren einen Durchsuchungsbefehl bekommen

----------

## Lasker

Ganz besonders originell an dem neuen Vorstoß finde ich die Argumentation, dass in jeden PC

ja grundsätzlich eine TV- oder Radiokarte eingebaut werden "könnte"! Aber warum dann so

bescheiden und nicht gleich jede einzelne Steckdose besteuern: Immerhin "könnte" man ja

an jeder Steckdose ein TV- oder Radio betreiben...   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Sas

In den heise-Kommentaren hat auch jemand vorgeschlagen, GEZ für Kartons einzuziehen, die groß genug sind, um ein TV drin zu verpacken  :Wink: 

----------

## hoschi

Meine Meinung:

Die GEZ muss komplett weg, und eine Art Medienabgabe (klingt jetzt sicher negativ) her, nicht mehr gebunden an irgend welche Familienmitglieder oder Geräte, sondern Pauschal 10 pro Kopf oder so.

TV-Karten oder Radios in Handys sind sowieso nur faule Ausreden, als man bemerkt hat das man Geld braucht musste eben etwas neues her, und da man diesen anarchistischen Haufen namens Internet nicht besteueren kann (zu doof, man kann ja als Staat rein gar nichts dran verdienen, nicht mal Sendefrequenzen verkaufen, oder es irgendwie zensieren...), hat man sich einfach ein bisschen "Hirnfick" ausgedacht, und gehofft das niemand drauf reagiert.

Aber nein liebe Gezstappo, Handys und PCs besteuern, tja, irgendwo wird sich das Volk wehren, wenn man es immer mehr einengt.

Ich bin kein Feind von einer gewissen Gebühr, zumindest etwas staatlicher Inhalt sollte möglich sein, ohne dass das direkt auf Staatskosten laufen muss, aber so etwas...klar, träumt weiter.

Bin deswegen für eine Multimedia-Abgabe (auch wenns Neudeutsch klingt), bei der Gelegenheit könnte man nochmal die Geschichte mit der Pauschal-Abgabe fürs File-Sharing klären und das Urheberrecht unter Beschuss nehmen, wenn schon Reformieren dann richtig Herr Schröder.

----------

## eeknay

ich hab doch gar kein fehrnseher   :Laughing:  angemeldet

und falls das mit den pcs kommt...naja...dann hab ich doch gar keinen   :Cool: 

----------

## psyqil

Here we go...

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/politik/0,1518,322400,00.html

----------

## EOF

Die heise meldung ist bestimmt auch kaum jemand entgangen.

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/51982

Dann muss meine gentoo-box in den geheimen raum hinter dem bücherregal  :Smile: .  Ich nehme an, dass provider und GEZ koorperieren werden ...

----------

## Ragin

Schon komisch, aber irgendwie ist soetwas nur in Deutschland möglich (zumindest kenne ich kein anderes Land, das mit soviel Bürokratie, Augenwischerei und Abzocke seine Bürger verarscht).

Nun gilt der PC (oder Notebooks) schon als TV-Gerät. Schön, ich wusste gar nicht das mein Notebook (bei dem ich einigermaßen im richtigen Winkel davor sitzen muss, der Ton nicht gerade berauschend ist und ich noch nie damit ARD/ZDF oder sonst einen ÖR Sender gesehen habe ein so praktisches Gerät ist, mit dem ich stundenlang fernsehen kann (natürlich durchweg die ÖR), bei dem man das ganze auch noch genießen kann. Aber schon Recht liebe GEZ.

Sicher macht der Betrag keinen kaputt (bei Objektbezogenen Abrechnungen zahlen die meisten Firmen auch nur wenige Euro), aber für ein Programm zahlen zu müssen, dass man nie nutzt und das dann auch noch auf solche Absurde Bereiche erweitert wird und um dem noch eins drauf zu setzen auch noch PCs mit Computern gleichgesetzt werden empfinde ich als puren Hohn.

"Der Otto-Normalbürger muss ja nicht unbedingt mehr zahlen und die Firmen zahlen doch viel zu wenig für unsere ÖR-Sender" (soll man in Firmen nicht arbeiten???).

Naja, werde demnächst in den MediaMarkt gehen und nach einem tragbaren, multimedialen Fernseher fragen. Notebook darf man es ja dann nicht mehr nennen.

----------

## gaelic

 *Ragin wrote:*   

> Schon komisch, aber irgendwie ist soetwas nur in Deutschland möglich (zumindest kenne ich kein anderes Land, das mit soviel Bürokratie, Augenwischerei und Abzocke seine Bürger verarscht).

 

komm mich mal in wien besuchen   :Laughing: 

----------

## Gekko

 *gaelic_cargal wrote:*   

>  *Ragin wrote:*   Schon komisch, aber irgendwie ist soetwas nur in Deutschland möglich (zumindest kenne ich kein anderes Land, das mit soviel Bürokratie, Augenwischerei und Abzocke seine Bürger verarscht). 
> 
> komm mich mal in wien besuchen  

 

Das is richtig, nicht umsonst sagt man dass die Beamten in Wien wohnen.   :Wink: 

Die Typen von der GIS (so heisst der Schmarrn bei uns) laufen von Tür zu Tür, um GIS Sünder ausfindig zu machen - was sicher mehr kostet als wenn die 3 pro Häuserblock nicht zahlen würden; das Ganze noch für ein Programm das unter jeder Kritik läuft. Die Werbekosten beim ORF (das ist unser öffentlich rechtlicher Sender) sind noch dazu höher als die von der z.B. IPA+, die einen Grossteil der Privatsender abdecken. Es ist ein schlechter Witz & wenn es nach mir ginge würds des so nicht geben....

----------

